# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Փողոցային եռաչափ նկարներ

## nenush

http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/coke.html
 Նկարները չափազանց համոզիչ են

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.01.2010), Ambrosine (24.01.2010), CactuSoul (24.01.2010), Chuk (24.01.2010), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ֆոտոն (24.01.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Չեն երևում:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեն երևում:


Հղում էր, արդեն երևում է  :Smile:

----------


## nenush

ինձ թվում էր թե հնարավոր չի բայց ուրիշ կողմերից որ ցույցա տալիս էրևումա որ նկարածա

----------


## nenush

> http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/coke.html
>  Նկարները չափազանց համոզիչ են


այցելեք իմ ալբոմը

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> այցելեք իմ ալբոմը


Նենուշ, ավելի լավ կլինի այս թեմայում ներկայացնես: Ալբոմ այցելելը այդքան էլ հարմար չէ:

----------

Ambrosine (24.01.2010)

----------


## nenush

> Նենուշ, ավելի լավ կլինի այս թեմայում ներկայացնես: Ալբոմ այցելելը այդքան էլ հարմար չէ:


այսինքն ստեղ տեղադրեմ նկարները???

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> այսինքն ստեղ տեղադրեմ նկարները???


Իհարկե այստեղ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Նկարների մասին չեմ գրում, հավես չկա անգլերենից թարգմանելու: Մի քանի նկար ուղղակի մեջբերեմ:  :Wink: 

Մայթերին արված նկարներ են: Օգտագորված է այնպիսի նկարելու աղավաղման ոճ, որը ստեղծում է տարածական՝ եռաչափ տպավորություն:  :Smile: 







Ինքնանկարներ

----------

Claudia Mori (12.05.2011), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ungrateful (24.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Նկարի իրական չափերը 7/ 1,5 մետր են:

----------

Claudia Mori (12.05.2011), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ungrateful (24.01.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Լոնդոնում:
Այս մեկն ինձ էլ բավական հետաքրքրեց: Պատկերացնում ե՞ք, որ ընդամենը նկար է:  :Smile: 



Գլասգո

----------

Ameli (11.05.2011), ARMbrain (03.07.2013), CactuSoul (24.01.2010), Chuk (24.01.2010), Claudia Mori (12.05.2011), keyboard (02.07.2013), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ungrateful (24.01.2010), Մանուլ (13.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վերջին նկարներից մի քանիսը եռաչափության էֆեկտ չունեին, կարծես թե  :Sad: : Իսկ Բիվերի կավճանկարների ամբողջ «աղը» հենց դա է: Նա հարթ մակերեսի (սովորաբար՝ մայթերի) վրա նկարում է այնպիսի նկարներ, որոնք մի որոշակի տեսանկյունից նայելու դեպքում ծավալ ու խորություն են ստանում: Ահա.

























Իսկ սրանք ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ կստացվի, եթե նկարին նայեք մի ուրիշ անկյան տակ  :Smile: .

----------

Ameli (11.05.2011), ARMbrain (03.07.2013), CactuSoul (24.01.2010), Chuk (24.01.2010), Claudia Mori (12.05.2011), keyboard (02.07.2013), Mark Pauler (11.05.2011), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ungrateful (24.01.2010), Գանգրահեր (13.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (24.01.2010), Մանուլ (13.05.2011), Ուլուանա (11.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (24.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ չես հասկանում` որտեղ է վերջանում իրականությունն ու սկսվում` անիրականը :Love: ...

----------

Smokie (03.07.2013)

----------


## nenush

ասենք դւ գիտես որ իրանք իրական չեն բայց չես կարողանում նման բան պատկերացնես մտածում ես Օր. են կոկայի շիշը կամ նավը մտածում ես կարողա քո աչքերն են քեզ խաբում թե գիտենք որ իրական  չի ուղղակի տեսողական ինստինկտի շրջանակներում դժվարա տեղավորվում

----------


## Ameli

օօօ, բերանս բաց մնաց, ինչ լավն էին  :Hands Up:

----------

E-la Via (11.05.2011), Freeman (11.05.2011), Mark Pauler (11.05.2011), Smokie (03.07.2013), Գանգրահեր (13.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Էս կրեատիվ նկարները շատ հավանեցի, ու հենց նոր նախորդ նկարներիս պես այ այսպիսի հիասքանչ բաներ գտա: Իսկական արվեստի գործեր են, տեսնես  նկարչության այդ ճյուղը ինչպես է կոչվում  :Think: : Նենց կուզեի Երևանում էլ տենց բաներ տեսնեի :Rolleyes: 

շարունակելի

----------

E-la Via (11.05.2011), Mark Pauler (11.05.2011), Smokie (03.07.2013), Ուլուանա (11.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

:Shok:  աաաաա  :Cray:  լավն են

----------

Mark Pauler (11.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. մի շարք նկարներ այս թեմա են տեղափոխվել «Կրեատիվ դիզայն» թեմայից: Այս թեմայի վերնագիրը «Ջուլիան Բիվեռ» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Փողոցային եռաչափ նկարներ» տարբերակով, որովհետև այստեղ արդեն ներկայացված են ոչ միայն Ջուլիան Բեվեռի, այլև Կուրտ Վենների փողոցային եռաչափ նկարներից:*

----------

Ariadna (11.05.2011), CactuSoul (11.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.05.2011)

----------

